# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  joining kitchen timber benchtops

## sandstonehouse

HI all
We have looked up some past posts on joining timber benchtops and got a little confused as to the best way to go....
We are joining two solid ironbark slabs 50 ml thick at right angles - ie in an Lshape. Is it best to mitre or do a butt join ? 
We are placing the sink drainer over the join so if it is a butt joint only a few cm willshow either side of the drainer.   But what about expansion and contraction in the drainer if it gets hot water on it? 
We have heard that mitre joints  pull apart.   These are well dried slabs - at least four years old. 
Any thoughts or experiences?  I know there are pros and cons either way. 
Thank you
Any feedback much appreciated
Sandstonehouse

----------


## arms

> HI all
> We have looked up some past posts on joining timber benchtops and got a little confused as to the best way to go....
> We are joining two solid ironbark slabs 50 ml thick at right angles - ie in an Lshape. Is it best to mitre or do a butt join ? 
> We are placing the sink drainer over the join so if it is a butt joint only a few cm willshow either side of the drainer. But what about expansion and contraction in the drainer if it gets hot water on it? 
> We have heard that mitre joints pull apart. These are well dried slabs - at least four years old. 
> Any thoughts or experiences? I know there are pros and cons either way. 
> Thank you
> Any feedback much appreciated
> Sandstonehouse

   
well dried slabs are 50 to 80 years air dried ,you are asking for trouble by cutting into the join with the sink ,timber tops need room for expansion and movement and should be loosly fitted at the joins ,even if you araldite the join with biscuits it will move ,i and i mean i would try to rethink the sink position

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Arms is right. If you must place the sink at that location, consider changing the benchtop to a stable, solid-surface type.  Your slab, if air-dried and 50mm thick, is likely not anywhere near dry enough yet. You WILL get considerable movement.   :Frown:

----------

